# DealExtreme no longer sells flashcards



## tempBOT (Mar 23, 2010)

*DealExtreme no longer sells flashcards*





Well, users on a small budget will have to find a new way to get a flashcard since DealExtreme no longer sells any flashcards.

Early in 2010 DealExtreme was told by PayPal (unconfirmed) to stop all sales of flashcards, due to legal issues.  DealExtreme did comply and removed most flashcards from product pages (items like the iPlayer were missed at first, but all were removed later).  DealExtreme simply says it was because of of DMCA issues.

Legal issues on flashcards has always been a sticky issue, even more now since most DSi compatible flashcards contain copyrighted code from Nintendo.

Currently PayPal has not told any other flashcard retails to stop sales.  Only time will tell if other shops are forced to remove flashcards because of copyright laws.

Before (last confirmed to work on March 20th by Wanderer509) you could use a little trick to directly add flashcards to the cart, but DealExtreme has now fully removed them.  Many users reported that this trick worked.
Contributed by Arctic​


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 23, 2010)

Good thing I bought an Acekard 2.1 and Acekardi, using the trick on the forums to buy one. and it's shipped already?


----------



## Dangy (Mar 23, 2010)

Man, I ordered mine on March 15th, and this is what the status says:

Status:  Processing - Awaiting Stock

1 	  01888  	  Drop Shipment and Gift Service (Removes DX logo from package)  	 x 1 Ready   	  $0.01  	  -
1	  18728 	  Acekard 2i AK2i Multimedia SDHC TF Cart for DSi/NDSi/DS Lite 	         x 1 Ready 	 $12.97 	  -


----------



## Sephi (Mar 23, 2010)

www.volumerate.com for all your flashcard needs


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> www.volumerate.com for all your flashcard needs


Sadly the cheapest shipping is $20.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 23, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure all their shipping is free.


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shorkio (Mar 23, 2010)

They still sells one flashcart


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 23, 2010)

I fail to see that this is all due to Paypal, as there are alternative methods of payment.


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> They still sells one flashcart
> Haha, I guess they didn't look in the GBA area.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's what I remember reading awhile ago here.  I can't find a source now so I just left it as unconfirmed.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh wow I just checked in the mail my two Acekards I bought arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Yahh..


----------



## Another World (Mar 23, 2010)

all i hear these days is the question, "is it cheap?" that is the whole problem. my first gba linker cost me $145 dollars over 10 years ago. it has just enough space to hold 2 games and a very small compilation of pocketnes. its over 10 yrs old and it still works perfectly. its constructed with quality materials. it is still using the original sram battery.

when linkers got clean rom drag/drop the prices started to fall, what followed where cheap cards build to be thrown away.

with cheap prices came cheap demand, which arguably created a need for cheaper clones. cards like the ak2i, dstt, and original r4 have all suffered because of this. think what you want but the original r4 is a great flash linker that got one thing right... it played roms with an easy to navigate GUI.

i'm happy dx is no longer selling flash linkers. they have THE WORSE CUSTOMER SUPPORT. the entire system is based around a random draw of which CSE REP. you get. if you get a good one you can get a solution quickly. if you get bad one you can take 2 months to argue, a month of stupid suggestions, then you are past the 30 days so they won't refund return shipping, and then you get to wait another month while they try to get your paypal account refunded after the 60 days. in my opinion it isn't worth it just to save $10 on a bit of plastic crap that probably won't last me 5 years of heavy use.

by the way, the image in the 1st post if funny. it wish you had used a sexy cop girl tho! =P

-another world


----------



## yusuo (Mar 23, 2010)

dont buy from dealextreme long shipping


----------



## melodeath82 (Mar 23, 2010)

They still have the CycloDS for now.


----------



## coopsy (Mar 23, 2010)

www.scph35003.com is good!

Free shipping on anything


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard Price Angels is the new DX.


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> all i hear these days is the question, "is it cheap?" that is the whole problem. my first gba linker cost me $145 dollars over 10 years ago. it has just enough space to hold 2 games and a very small compilation of pocketnes. its over 10 yrs old and it still works perfectly. its constructed with quality materials. it is still using the original sram battery.
> 
> when linkers got clean rom drag/drop the prices started to fall, what followed where cheap cards build to be thrown away.
> 
> ...



That's True... I'm lucky too still have all my appendages from back in 04. They may have been slightly cheaper but I bought many of them.

The problem with clones arises when you are buying from a normally trustworthy re-seller in your country. Sometimes even the re-seller has no clue whether or not the cards are faked, as the technology has become far easier to copy and emulate.

The end result being some very confused customers when the compatibility hammer eventually strikes down.

DealeXtreme may have been "cheaper" but you end up paying for it with that Customer Support.
My local distributor may have better support, but sometimes even he is powerless and the most he can get me a is a refund. Which I guess may be the better situation of the two.

The original R4 was great... too bad the build was sub-par in the earlier versions. :[

Awesome work on AKAIO btw. I won't be enjoying it for a while... but it's nice to see such awesome people keeping the scene going in a sea of apathetic flashcard-developers.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 23, 2010)

yusuo said:
			
		

> dont buy from dealextreme long shipping



Yeah, I ordered items (not always flash cards) from them twice. Both times everything I ordered was listed as IN STOCK. First time, took nearly 3 weeks for it to actually be IN STOCK and shipped. 2nd time, I gave up after a month of waiting and canceled the order.


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh geez. I just got my acekard in today! Talk about luck.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, well that's too bad, I guess. I don't use DealExtreme often, though.

Shipping speed sucks so it's not too much of a loss for me.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 23, 2010)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you just have bad luck with them

Me, my brother, and my friend all ordered acekards like 6-9 months ago, they were all ordered on thursdays, they were shipped by monday, then a week later they all came one at a time, they each came a little over a week after they were ordered.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

melodeath82 said:
			
		

> They still have the CycloDS for now.


Was just going to say this. The irony was that it was one of the last to be listed by them.


----------



## portezbie (Mar 23, 2010)

that's a bummer.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> melodeath82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they still sell one of the best flashcarts.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm happy DX promised to send me a new working Acekard a few days ago.


----------



## Alato (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I started noticing a little while back. They still have really cheap memory cards though, as well as pretty cool random items, so that's okay.

But, is this PriceAngel reliable?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 23, 2010)

So if i ordered an ak2i (which i did) a few days ago and "it says waiting for supplier" (which it does) will it still come, I ordered it before the news so...


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 23, 2010)

The Acekard 2 and Acekardi I ordered from DealExtreme came in, in about one week and a half. And I live in California.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 23, 2010)

they became too famous... there are still many others including the famous ones for aussies ie ozmodchips and atleast tht way gbatemp sponsers will be supported


----------



## Guzzie (Mar 23, 2010)

I ordered one yesterday. Anyone know if it will still come?


----------



## klein (Mar 23, 2010)

Doing a bit of a plug for Gamekool, I ordered something from them last Thursday and got it Monday. Everything there and working, and it only cost me $4 for shipping for a $12 card and memory card. Good experiences with them so far.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

HA HA HA!...

Got my AceKard2i for $12.00

THATS...LOL..CHEAPER THAN A SHITTY DS GAME! xD


SUCKERS!!!

Didn't Get ME!! = D


----------



## geokilla (Mar 24, 2010)

I cancelled my order..... Maybe I should've waited?

I use 0shippingzone now.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I heard Price Angels is the new DX.




good god!

those prices are cheap!...

no CycloDS though

(which will Replace make AceKard 2nd best)

THANKS!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 24, 2010)

'DealExtreme no longer sells flashcards"



yeah they do i order one a few weeks ago.


lol they work fast don't they price angels is the same exact site all they did was change the name.


----------



## playallday (Mar 24, 2010)

priceangels looks like a DX clone site but the prices are a little more (I think).  I wonder if they are better or worse then DX...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> 'DealExtreme no longer sells flashcards"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




UNTIL NOW.

this news was posted today


----------



## C175R (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought mine like a week ago and the status is still 
Status:  Processing - Awaiting Stock
does any one know if I'm still gonna get it or should I cancel it?


----------



## playallday (Mar 24, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> I bought mine like a week ago and the status is still
> Status:  Processing - Awaiting Stock
> does any one know if I'm still gonna get it or should I cancel it?
> I'd say leave it for a week or two before giving up.
> ...


Hahaha, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I post news I always try and make a useful/funny image.


----------



## C175R (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess I'll give it a week and see if there is any change to it. thanks


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> I bought mine like a week ago and the status is still
> Status:  Processing - Awaiting Stock
> does any one know if I'm still gonna get it or should I cancel it?




wouldn't hurt to wait..


what harm could It do?


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Mar 24, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> they became too famous... there are still many others including the famous ones for aussies ie ozmodchips and atleast tht way gbatemp sponsers will be supported


They are way too expensive in comparison to other suppliers for us Aussies. If they legitimately price-matched any online site, then it might be a different story. But I'm not one for "haggling" etc., so they would struggle to get my custom. I just want the best price, 1st time.
Don't give me "shipping delays" from other sites to Australia, because I have primarily used two well-known online sites (DX is one of them) in the last couple of years and the longest time it has taken to receive items has been 11 calendar days from date of order.


----------



## KidIce (Mar 24, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> I bought mine like a week ago and the status is still
> Status:  Processing - Awaiting Stock
> does any one know if I'm still gonna get it or should I cancel it?



Pfft, that's typical of DX. Somethings I've ordered have shipped in as little as 3 days, but the bulk of the stuff I've ordered has taken 2-4 weeks to ship. My "In stock - Ships in 1-2 days" EL paneled shirts spent so much time "waiting for supplier" that even DX gave up and issued me a credit... So I bought a ceramic knife (these are great cooking knives BTW) and a pile of those BB sized/shaped magnets. 

Once it's been shipped though I typically see it 5 days.

I wouldn't fret about it unless you're in a hurry, and impatient enough to pay someone else's markup.


----------



## Tac 21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I call bull!

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29384

as of this post, this is still up.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 24, 2010)

Weird that PayPal could get them to do this... why not just stop accepting PayPal as a form of payment?


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this effective immediately?

I certainly hope not.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Mar 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I heard Price Angels is the new DX.


Anyone know if that site is legit? I wanna get a new EZFlash 3in1.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 24, 2010)

I know this isn't very likely but will Deal Extreme be dropped as a sponsor site from gbatemp?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Is this effective immediately?
> 
> I certainly hope not.



Yeap. They removed everything except the CycloDS.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you guys want a huge list of DealExtreme alternatives to buy flashcarts from, visit this thread:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=202516&hl=

There's lots of websites that still have cheap flashcarts in that thread.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

The Acekard2.1 I got was faulty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or the part of the batch of new Acekard2.1 that freeze with a green loading screen in AKAIO in the RC..:/


----------



## PanzerWF (Mar 24, 2010)

Are there still people buying flash carts? I would think by now, everyone who wants one has one.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought them for my friend who still only had an R4. Lol O.o..


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 24, 2010)

I ordered my Acekard2i like four or five days ago and its been pending the hole time... after this maybe its not going to go through I hope they won't take forever to refund my money so I can buy from some where else...


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wait a week. Mine took a week to ship, but suprisingly only a few days to arrive. O.o


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 24, 2010)

Well normaly when I buy from them it's shipped by now and spends around 2 weeks in Hong Kong? lol than once it leaves makes it in just a few days to me just checked it was back on the 18th I orded it.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

What state do you live in?


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 24, 2010)

Texas but maybe this means its going to be 50/50 odd's on if it ships... I just hope they don't wait a month to send me my money back or something lol 

So tired of my R4 to....


----------



## arielp (Mar 24, 2010)

www.price-angels.com is your friend now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it DX on the backend. a bit expensive (only a bit), still free worldwide shipping


----------



## cooldudechand (Mar 24, 2010)

i can still buy acecard throgh the trick


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 24, 2010)

cooldudechand said:
			
		

> i can still buy acecard throgh the trick


What? Really? I can't... says the item is not available or something along those lines.

This kind of sucks :/ I was about to buy a few Acekards for my friends and this happens :[ Eh, I'm still happy that DX still has many other cheap DS stuffs (cases, replacement housing, screen protectors, stylus, etc.)


----------



## arielp (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.taobaodao.com/category-74-b0.html

this is good site also, price is cheap. free shipping, paypal


----------



## cruznik71450 (Mar 24, 2010)

Im glad I got my Acekard when I got my DSi. Sad that they did that tho I wanted to get one for my cousin but I guess he is S.O.L lol.


----------



## arielp (Mar 24, 2010)

cooldudechand said:
			
		

> i can still buy acecard throgh the trick



no you can not,

now the put this message:

Shopping cart is empty.  Apologies but the product you have chosen is unavailable for ordering due to supply or quality issues.
ETA of its availability will be posted once it is known.


----------



## dib (Mar 24, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> all i hear these days is the question, "is it cheap?" that is the whole problem. my first gba linker cost me $145 dollars over 10 years ago. it has just enough space to hold 2 games and a very small compilation of pocketnes. its over 10 yrs old and it still works perfectly. its constructed with quality materials. it is still using the original sram battery.
> 
> when linkers got clean rom drag/drop the prices started to fall, what followed where cheap cards build to be thrown away.
> 
> ...


Amen.  Every time I hear somebody complaining here about paying two more dollars to order a flash cart that literally plays infinite games, I want to reach down their throat and punch their spleen.


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 24, 2010)

arielp said:
			
		

> http://www.taobaodao.com/category-74-b0.html
> 
> this is good site also, price is cheap. free shipping, paypal



Just ordered an AK2i there. Only $15.33 with registered HK post. Could also go for $13.43 with free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 24, 2010)

Wait wtf. The DMCA doesn't extend to Hong Kong, it's only an US disease.


----------



## pitman (Mar 24, 2010)

A shame that they stop selling, since I bought my R4+2GB MicroSD from DE almost 3 years ago and its still working perfectly (aside from the latest non working games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So any alternate free shipping flashcard sellers out there ?


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 24, 2010)

*replies to first post*

Small budget? Are You Serious? Dealextreme charged me 70 bucks with 5-10 day ship for m real perfect. It also took 3 weeks to get it. their shipping and prices are horrible. I could of gotten 2 of them for the price i paid and shipping would of been faster. Plus the firmware disc and micro sd reader where missing. heck it wasn't even in the box right and everything fell out into the shipping envolope. They would'nt even give me a refund. I will never buy anything from them again!


----------



## jservs7 (Mar 24, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> So any alternate free shipping flashcard sellers out there ?



^This. If anyone has the info, message me.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Wait wtf. The DMCA doesn't extend to Hong Kong, it's only an US disease.


paypal is an american company

what DX uses for payment

theres your connection


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 24, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Weird that PayPal could get them to do this... why not just stop accepting PayPal as a form of payment?




If they cut PayPal as a method of payment, and put in some other unknown form of payment that no one knows existed, people would be hesitant to buy from them because they'd think the new payment method is insecure, faulty, etc.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 24, 2010)

My ak2i's status on DX (that i ordered a week ago) has now changed from "waiting for supplier" to "Packaging" 
It seems anyone who ordered it before the news will still get it.


----------



## bollocks (Mar 24, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> all i hear these days is the question, "is it cheap?" that is the whole problem. my first gba linker cost me $145 dollars over 10 years ago. it has just enough space to hold 2 games and a very small compilation of pocketnes. its over 10 yrs old and it still works perfectly. its constructed with quality materials. it is still using the original sram battery.
> 
> when linkers got clean rom drag/drop the prices started to fall, what followed where cheap cards build to be thrown away.


Speak for yourself - I have an old Visoly linker with 64Mbit (8MB!) cart which was a massively overpriced POS new, and it's only got worse over time. Games get corrupted, saves get corrupted, it takes about an hour to flash and the two parts of the cart shell don't even fit together properly. Flash carts have always been cheaply made, just like SNES copiers before them (I remember people spending hundreds on those things only to find loose chips rattling around inside the case), and pretty much any other device intended primarily for game piracy. At least now the price reflects the build quality, and they aren't a huge pain in the arse to use.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 24, 2010)

I honestly don't think this is all because of PayPal.  I know PayPal pretty much banned modchips but flashcards aren't the same.  And they hadn't done anything about flashcarts in the past.  Plus, the CycloDS is still on there.  I dunno about DMCA but Nintendo can send cease and desist notices.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.r4DS-DS.com 

They sell flashcarts and pretty damn cheap! Even have a discount for gbatemp users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=211187


EDIT; Has anyone purchased from there yet?


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Mar 24, 2010)

priceangels.com is the way to go. Ordered my flash carts from there and they offer free shipping and everything! Its legit.

Looks like Dealextreme sister site.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Mar 24, 2010)

PanzerWF said:
			
		

> Are there still people buying flash carts? I would think by now, everyone who wants one has one.


LOL... so:
Everybody in the whole world that already owns a Phat/DSL/DSi knows about the existence of flashcarts?
There are no more sales of the DSL/DSi consoles worldwide?
Current flashcarts don't become superceded by newer models (with enhancements)?
Flashcarts don't eventual break?





edit: FFS, don't buy R4 branded carts, no matter how cheap the suckers are!!


----------



## sumarth (Mar 25, 2010)

i just got my ak2i and my m3i0 today

i have to give the m3 to a friend and the ak2i has not been 1.4 fixed and i dont have a dslite


----------



## geokilla (Mar 25, 2010)

Just compared the order that I made at Zero Shipping Zone to Price Angels, Zero Shipping Zone is cheaper.

*Zero Shipping Zone*
10X Acekard 2i + 2 R4DS + Tracking = $141 shipped

*Price Angels*
10X Acekard 2i = $ 140.90 shipped with bulkrate. No bulkrate makes it $156.21.

*Zero Shipping Zone*
5X Acekard 2i + Tracking = $72 shipped

*Price Angels*
5X Acekard 2i = $72.75 with bulkrate. No bulkrate makes it $78.11.


----------



## arielp (Mar 25, 2010)

another HK  Store, Paypal, Freeshipping

http://www.popbuying.com/products.pb/category.35


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 25, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> *Zero Shipping Zone*
> 5X Acekard 2i + Tracking = $27 shipped


That's seriously cheap!


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 25, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> all i hear these days is the question, "is it cheap?" that is the whole problem. my first gba linker cost me $145 dollars over 10 years ago. it has just enough space to hold 2 games and a very small compilation of pocketnes. its over 10 yrs old and it still works perfectly. its constructed with quality materials. it is still using the original sram battery.
> 
> when linkers got clean rom drag/drop the prices started to fall, what followed where cheap cards build to be thrown away.
> 
> ...



Wasn't the GBA released March 21, 2001?

I know you've had a bad deal with DX and it sucks when that happens, but you can have a bad deal with any retailer.


----------



## crook (Mar 25, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> geokilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a lie or a typo


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2010)

crook said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its $70 for 5x ak2i's


----------



## geokilla (Mar 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It was a typo that I had.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmm. I ordered a card just yesterday through the forums. It's being packaged now.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

I ordered Acekard 2i's from PriceAngels... I hope they're real ones, not clones. I shoulda asked around or checked before ordering. DDDD:


----------



## michelkok1 (Mar 26, 2010)

They do still sell flashcarts


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

As far as we know, only overpriced CycleDSes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> As far as we know, only reasonably priced CycloDS's.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 27, 2010)

If your currency isn't the US dollar, then it's overpriced. :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> If your currency isn't the US dollar, then it's overpriced. :/


My money is the Great British Pound. $46.50 ? £31.20 ? the price of 1 to 3 DS games = win.

What's overpriced about that?


----------



## WhateverDude (Mar 27, 2010)

If they had to take pages down because of bogus DMCA takedown notices, they would be able to start selling them again if any US citizen sent them a DMCA counter notice. We just need the SKUs of all the items they took down.

The DMCA is terrible, but thankfully there are means of fighting back against bogus complaints.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn after reading this last night I then got an email saying my order had shipped for DX ( 2 acekard2i's, 2 supercard mini sd's, 2 photo fast dual slotted micro SD to memory stick duo's, 2 GB mini sd's, and 2 GB micro sd's. Now tonight I check up on my order and it was a partial shipment only the photo fast micro SD to msd's and the 2 GB mini SD cards shipped. Should I wait a little or just cancel the rest of my order? Cause when I checked last night it had said it all shipped.


----------



## Disco (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried and I can still put ak2i in my shopping cart...don't get it..


----------



## overslept (Mar 28, 2010)

GameKool has the AK2i for $15, free shipping.


----------



## omgomgomga (Mar 29, 2010)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> GameKool has the AK2i for $15, free shipping.



" cheers  "


----------



## Codify (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww, I always used DX for my flashcarts, must have bought at least 10 from them for friends and family. They were by far the cheapest for shipping to the UK.


----------



## nsjong (Apr 4, 2010)

You can still buy from DX's alternative site VolumeRate.


----------



## kisgabo (Apr 5, 2010)

nsjong said:
			
		

> You can still buy from DX's alternative site VolumeRate.





thx.

shipments method only dhl or ems?


----------



## Diosoth (Apr 6, 2010)

Companies that stick to Paypal checkouts to "save money" over actual credit card processing shopping carts will probably have to rethink that as Paypal starts to further limit what they will allow in sales.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 12, 2010)

GUISE.


----------



## Mr Wendal (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, I ordered mine on March 19th. Lucky i guess, i got it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.priceangels.com/R4iTT_3D_Upgard...1.6__p3229.html Looks legit :3


----------



## kisgabo (May 14, 2010)

kisgabo said:
			
		

> nsjong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fancysky016 (Jun 25, 2010)

check http://www.volumerates.com


----------



## ore0 (Jun 25, 2010)

okay, seriously dude? advertising really isn't allowed on this site. especially if you're gonna make a topic, AND necro a post that was dead over a month ago. please stop...


----------



## playallday (Jun 29, 2010)

fancysky016 said:
			
		

> check http://www.volumerates.com
> Seems like they offer free shipping now, prices are a little higher then DealExtreme was.  Doesn't seem half bad, but I prefer ShopTemp.
> 
> 
> ...


He isn't really advertising, what he said was on topic and (kinda) useful.  VolumeRates and DealExtreme are the same, but before VolumeRates charged a lot for shipping.

And by the way, you can't bump news posts.

Topic locked.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

As requested.


----------

